# Recommendations for warming pad/heat lamp



## reddingearp (Apr 21, 2006)

What is the best warming pad or heat lamp for raising puppies? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Have used a warming pad with cover similar to this.

http://www.revivalanimal.com/product/pet-heat-mat-with-rheostat/dog-supplies


----------



## Mn John (Aug 26, 2008)

Try this company:

https://www.kanemfg.com/pet-heating/


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

I have always used a heat lamp, the big red ones at farm stores. Needs a ceramic socket so you need the better quality lamp to put it in. I see the puppies gather at various distance from the center, to the edge of the lamp circle depending on their needs. I have seen pads malfunction and the pups are either on it or not, where a heat lamp allows a gradual heat zone from the edge to the center.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

The Snows said:


> Have used a warming pad with cover similar to this.
> 
> http://www.revivalanimal.com/product/pet-heat-mat-with-rheostat/dog-supplies


Should have added that we use this in conjunction with a heat lamp. The lamp is centered over the whelping box, while the heating pad is along one side of the outside edge of the lamp's heat focus area. As well, we also have a wireless thermometer and leave the "receiver" down on the ground near the puppies so we can quickly get a read of the temperature at "puppy level".


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

The Snows said:


> Should have added that we use this in conjunction with a heat lamp. The lamp is centered over the whelping box, while the heating pad is along one side of the outside edge of the lamp's heat focus area. As well, we also have a wireless thermometer and leave the "receiver" down on the ground near the puppies so we can quickly get a read of the temperature at "puppy level".


I your wireless thermometer one of those "weather stations" with a remote or something different. That's a very good idea.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

NateB said:


> I your wireless thermometer one of those "weather stations" with a remote or something different. That's a very good idea.


Nate ... that is exactly what it is with the station sitting on a table in the room where the whelping box is so you can quickly see not only the temperature down in the whelping box but the room temperature as well.


----------



## cyncyn (Jan 30, 2017)

bless this thread, I always forget to ask stuff like this! thanks all


----------

